# Worldwide BBQ recipe invitation - Crudeau



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

I'd like to hear fellow BBQ enthusiasts' finest recipes and techniques. Not limited to Southern U.S. style BBQ -- around the world, there's many versions that share the common denominator of low heat and tough meat to deliver tender goodness.

Crudeau, this posting was inspired by your mention of developing a Memphis-style BBQ recipe employable elsewhere. 

I do primarily ribs (beef and pork) and pork shoulder, but have been limited by my equipment to 40 pounds, more or less, at a time. Apply a spice rub to the meat, smoke over a low (185-210 degrees F) fire for 6 hours or longer, till you can tear the racks apart with your hands...


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Hmmmm... sounds like it would work... but I'd probably go for more of the Cook's Illustrated technique for brisket... half on the grill/smoker, half wrapped in foil in the oven.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Got it Crudeau, thank you... nice to find a fellow BBQ freak.


----------



## nutcakes (Sep 5, 2000)

I have always wanted to try real BBQ. Don't have a smoker, though and have not got up the nerve to do it on my Webber. Going to try pork with Carolina style BBQ first. Sorry that crudeau's post wouldn't fit. Could you try to post it in pieces?

Jesse, your slow roasted beef sounds killer. I have pasted it into my Mastercook and am going to give it a try.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Webers make great barbecue.

1. apply spice rub to meat, let it sit in fridge overnight

2. put wood chips to soaking in water

3. light 8-10 briquettes in one pile on one side of kettle

4. put fireproof container of water in the kettle across from coals, to provide moisture

5. when coals are ready (grey all over) drop a handful of wet wood chips on them

6. place meat on top grill away from fire side

7. close top, crank vents down halfway

8. add briquettes and chips as needed every half hour or so until done (pork shoulder could take 8-10 hours, ribs 4-6) Get some yard work done, read a book, etc.

9. measure heat inside kettle by dangling an oven thermometer into lid hole (you want to maintain 180-220 F, lengthy periods outside that range=toughness) Remember, the magic to barbecue is the low, long cooking reducing the gristly tendony characteristics of the cut of meat to supple goodness by melting the uglyness away.

10. adjust amount of fuel and air intakes to control heat (wide open=more oxygen=hotter fire)

11. a big pork shoulder will be cooked enough to be edible long before it's become tender enough to be called barbecue. My test for real doneness is when you can tear it apart with your hands.

12. every time you get impatient remember the BBQers mantra: "Low and slow is the way to go."

[This message has been edited by Live_to_cook (edited 12-26-2000).]


----------



## nutcakes (Sep 5, 2000)

Live-to-ccok, these are truly great instructions. Thanks so much! Can you elaborate on #9? What so you mean by 'dangling' the oven thermometer? someone else once told me to stick a candy thermometer in a vent hole.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

nutcakes,

Make BBQ a couple times in a Weber and you'll scold yourself for waiting so long. It's easier to control the heat than in a log-burning rig, and it makes anough for family and friends, but not a restaurant.

Re: No. 9: What I use is a digital quick-read thermometer sticking through an insulating plug (just kleenex wrapped around the thermometer stem, I'm not proud but it works). You don't want the thermometer stem touching the metal of the lid because it may be a different temp than the interior.

By the way, here's Weber link that may be helpful:
http://www.weber.com/Public_Weber/co...l101_index.asp


----------



## pdt816 (Feb 15, 2001)

I found this site by chance but had to reply to this thread. I've tried hundreds of recipes and these are two of my favorites. These are more of a Texas/Oklahoma Flavor than what we've seen in the earlier post.

*Traditional BBQ Brisket*

1 large Brisket (I like untrimmed brisket so the fat bastesthe brisket while it's on the smoker)
Salt cure for meat below

Salt Cure:
1 cup noniodized salt
3/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup freshly ground black pepper
1 teaspoon dried leaf thyme
1/2 teaspoon powdered bay leaf or 2 large bay leaves, finely crumbled
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
1/2 teaspoon red (cayenne) pepper [I use more but I like mine spicy]
In a bowl, combine all ingreadients and use immediately or store in a container with a tight fitting lid. It will keep indefinately if kept in an airtight container.

Use 1/4 cup of cure for each pound of meat by rubbing cure over all surfaces of meat. Place meat in storage bag pressing out as much air as possible and before sealing. Message meat vigorously rubbing the cure into the meat. I then put the bag in a bowl and refrigerate overnight, rubbing cure 3-5 times during the process.

By the time it's finhished, it will have exuded a brine that you will want to rinse well and pat dry before smoking.

To Smoke Brisket:

I smoke the brisket on a woodburning smoker but the real key is making sure you have indirect heat and lots of smoke. For the fire, I use 1/2 store bought charcoal briquettes and 1/2 any *hard* wood in chunks. [I always prefer mesquite or hickory and I cut my chucks in 4 x 4 x 4 in. squares] It's important to make sure that you soak the wood in water for a couple of hours before you put it in the fire.

I usually put a liquid barrier between the fire and the meat as well. You've taken quite a bit of liquid out of the meat with the salt cure so make sure this doesn't run out or your meat will be tough.

I smoke my brisket at 280 degrees with the fat side up for about 6 hours and then wrap it in heavy-duty foil for 6 to 8 more hours. (After its wrapped, you can even put it in your oven. I have never been able to tell a difference.)

Let cool for 15 minutes or so and your ready to serve.

*Lazy man's version*

2 Tablespoons of liquid smoke
1 teaspoon garlic salt
1 teaspoon onion salt
1 teaspoon celery salt
2 teaspoons worchestershire sause
2 teaspoons black pepper
1.5 teaspoons salt
4-5 lb. trimmed brisket
Mix the seasonings in a bowl and let stand while you put the brisket fat up in a baking dish that you can seal airtight with foil. Puncture the brisket with a sharp instrument and pour mixture over the top. Seal tightly and put in oven at 300 degrees for 6-7 hours. Cool for 10 minutes, trim off excess fat, and server sliced or chopped.

We serve this version a lot for superbowl parties and other events with a large crowd and make two at once. We eat them as chopped beef sandwiches on freshly baked french bread topped with bannana peppers, black olives, onions, green pepper, and mozzerella. Put it back in the oven to melt the cheese and then serve. You can strain the pan drippings and serve as a quasi french dip sandwich served Okie style as well.

You will note that I haven't mentioned barbeque sause in my recipes. It never touches the meat until it's on the plate and ready to eat.

[ 02-15-2001: Message edited by: PDT816 ]


----------

